# Gosford Reptile Park



## Jen (Aug 27, 2006)

Would anyone be up for a trip to Gosford Reptile Park? I haven't been in years and it would be a great way to meet some of you guys face to face.


----------



## wil (Aug 27, 2006)

From what i have heard there isnt much Australia snakes up there, but dont quote me on that


----------



## wil (Aug 27, 2006)

Down there i should say


----------



## lizardboy_ryan (Aug 27, 2006)

when


----------



## Jen (Aug 27, 2006)

When ever. I work during the week, but any weekend that suits tha majority of people that want to go is fine with me.


----------



## blair (Aug 27, 2006)

how much does it cost


----------



## MDPython (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeh is there a site?? Got a link? :? :lol: :wink:


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 27, 2006)

i'd prolly be up for it providing it's on one of my weekenbds off as im a shift worker and get the weekend of every 3 week's but i can work around the majority


----------



## Alixis (Aug 27, 2006)

gee havent been there in like 6 years, last time there Thomas my youngest climbed under the aligator fence chasing a bird, mmm wonder if they would let us back in


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 27, 2006)

> From what i have heard there isnt much Australia snakes up there, but dont quote me on that


.


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 27, 2006)

Id be up for it, depending on which weekend. Because i only am able to go on sundays an every 2weeks thats is my dirt bike riding day.


----------



## blair (Aug 27, 2006)

is it true that members of the herp society get in free or get a discount


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 27, 2006)

yes, well for one of the society's it is, either SCHS or AHS but not sure which one


----------



## blair (Aug 27, 2006)

SOUTH COAST HERPETOLOGICAL SOCIETY (NSW) does anyone know if it this that


----------



## MDPython (Aug 27, 2006)

PogonaLady can confirm for me but? Yeah its Free entry if you are a member i think??

So is there anyone who has been recently and can confirm there not being to many aussie snakes? or tell us what its like??

Cheers :mrgreen:


----------



## MDPython (Aug 27, 2006)

Frogs and Repile society?? the Newcastle one??

PogonaLady (Jo) is in charge :lol: ......heres a link
http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&amp;file=viewtopic&amp;t=23399


----------



## snakelover (Aug 27, 2006)

Jen,

It will be fun to have an APS group visit the Park. Probably the best way to do it is for you - or another volunteer organiser, to work out a date - and confirm that with me by email, and say, a few days prior to the gig, email me a list of APS members who will attend. No entry fee if they are on your list, same as if they hold a membership card for any off-line herp group. I don't have to see the list if an APS organiser wants to tick 'em off as they arrive. Our receptionist could do same, if that's preferred. This will be a one-off function arrangement, that this group - and other online herp groups, can talk to me about as an annual thing - so long as its mainly organised by the group and not us.

Depending on size of your group and date we can have a look at the venom program behind the scenes. I'd recommend Sundays if possible, as there are more activities.

ARP site: www.reptilepark.com.au 

John Weigel


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 27, 2006)

that site is fantastic, highly educational guys, I highly reccomend checking it out...easy to navigate and full of cool pics and info...


----------



## wokka (Aug 27, 2006)

Thats a great offer John. Very generous, good on you.


----------



## Rennie (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks John, very generous of you! I hope its on a weekend I'm not working.


----------



## Matty.B (Aug 27, 2006)

I would like to come


----------



## Jen (Aug 27, 2006)

Thats awesome John, Thanks!! Well, you guys heard the man, whose up for it? The 9th of Sept is a sunday, just a random date for me, so let me know if any other dates would be better. would love to see the venom program.


----------



## Jen (Aug 27, 2006)

hey, maybe we could even get our books signed!


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: RE: Gosford Reptile Park*



scotchbo said:


> i'd prolly be up for it providing it's on one of my weekenbds off as im a shift worker and get the weekend of every 3 week's but i can work around the majority




LOL ill go if you go :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MDPython (Aug 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Gosford Reptile Park*

Sounds Great!!!! IM THERE !!! Cheers John.....


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Gosford Reptile Park*

ill most probably go if im not working hobbo


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Gosford Reptile Park*

ill most probably go if im not working hobbo or we can go sometime if we cant make it the same day as the group are going


----------



## cam (Aug 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Gosford Reptile Park*

Count me in. Date please.


----------



## Jen (Aug 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Gosford Reptile Park*

no one has said no, so i guess the 9th of september


----------



## Kyro (Aug 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Gosford Reptile Park*

Bit more time would be great, maybe the end of the month would give people time to organize around work etc


----------



## Jen (Aug 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Gosford Reptile Park*

Thats true, poor buggers who work on sundays. Why not make it the 24th, also a sunday


----------



## Linus (Aug 28, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Gosford Reptile Park*

I'll be in too. Would be great to see behind the scenes of the venom program. Very kind offer thanks John. 

9th of Sep works for me but I'm easy.


----------



## Hickson (Aug 28, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Gosford Reptile Park*

9th of September is actually a Saturday.



Hix


----------



## nightowl (Aug 28, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Gosford Reptile Park*

24th Sep is good for me


----------



## Kiwicam (Aug 28, 2006)

Was just there on Saturday actually! (just read this post now!). Never been before as I am a new import from NZ. great park, and they seemed to have a good mix of local and exotic snakes, although being fairly cold on Sat the snakes in the outdoor areas were curled up round the heater inside watching oprah. Particularly enjoyed the rather large Cobra as it was quite active cruising around and sticking its head into the waterfall. 
Great demonstrations in the show ring too, usually don't go in for that kind of thing but the education officer was excellent - informative and funny - so well done him.
As far as the dude standing there just about losing a leg while waving goat around in front of Eric the bloody ginormous croc!...

Also if I may say, twisting my way up the Pacific Highway to the park is a FAR more enjoyable way to get there from Sydney, as opposed to sitting on the boring freeway! - but then I am a Kiwi and like the not-straight roads 8) 

Must say I think it is awesome you guys can keep snakes/reptiles as pets over here, hell we don't even have snakes over there. So lining myself up to get a Jungle Python hopefully in the near future. Now, where is that Wanted to Buy thread....


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 28, 2006)

if you make it the 24th of sept we will be in for sure


----------



## MDPython (Aug 28, 2006)

I wont miss it!!!

24th is lookin good ?? 8) 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Gregory (Aug 28, 2006)

John has offered something really special. The walk through the venom facility is worth the trip alone. It's great. A bunch of us were invited by John a while ago to do it and it was awesome. If you have the slightest interest in venomous snakes then don't miss it.






Cheers, Greg.


----------



## ThePaintedLady (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks John W. for a great offer!!!

As MDPython said -If your a member of SOFAR you and who ever is on your membership can get in for free all year which is a great saving...

We as SOFAR just went not too long ago and when your with other herpers you get to see a lot more...
We all threw in a few bob and put on a BBQ and drinks which made it a great day out...Although the souvineer shop got a work out!!!!

They have a great reptile shop with books, tshirts, jewellery and the like being bought like crazy!!!

Could someone start another thread and put a link from here asking who is going and what date 23rd or 24th September would be better?
(I dont know how to link sorry)

Thanks again John thats very generous of you!

Jo
Pres.
SOFAR


----------



## Kyro (Aug 28, 2006)

I think this is an unbeleivable opportunity, thank you so much John  , we will be there for sure, so the 24th is looking like the day to go. Does anyone have any major prob with that day????


----------



## Kiwicam (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry got a little off track - I would be keen for the 24th too!


----------



## Jen (Aug 28, 2006)

Whoops, the 9th is a saturday, sorry. Since it looks like we are a go for the 24th, it doesn't really matter. I'll need a list of names to email to John about a week before we go, so i'll start keeping a list of yes's from the forum, or maybe those who want to go could pm me? Hate to be bossy as i only joined 5 minutes ago, if a moderator would prefer to organise the outing it would be fine with me, otherwise YOU"LL ALL DO AS I SAY (lol)


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 28, 2006)

does any one wanna chip in for a hire bus so a few of us can all go together? we just need a meeting place 8) 8)


----------



## Linus (Aug 28, 2006)

Yep 24th is fine with me too. I'll drive though thanks. I'll pm you Jen - and thanks for organising!


----------



## triptych_angel (Aug 28, 2006)

Yay! We are off that weekend, so we'll be going for sure! (scotchbo and myself)

Will pm you Jen


----------



## DrOsteo (Aug 28, 2006)

yep i'll be there


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 28, 2006)

me and the wife will be there


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 28, 2006)

We shall Be there with bell's on....

Are you coming Gregory


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 28, 2006)

Gregory said:


> John has offered something really special. The walk through the venom facility is worth the trip alone. It's great. A bunch of us were invited by John a while ago to do it and it was awesome. If you have the slightest interest in venomous snakes then don't miss it.
> 
> Cheers, Greg.



What he said 

Yeah its a fantastic opportunity. Dont miss this one, might even get to play with the roughies again


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 28, 2006)

Ill be there for sure if it is a definate date, ill were a tag saying MrSpike aswell  8)


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Aug 28, 2006)

I would love to go if no-one minds a total newbie...
how far is it from syd (I am actually in Castle Hill)


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 28, 2006)

Serpant_Lady said:


> I would love to go if no-one minds a total newbie...
> how far is it from syd (I am actually in Castle Hill)



Bought 75 minutes from Castle Hill.


----------



## becsta (Aug 28, 2006)

i just went on the yesterday(before i read this post) but would love to see the venom facility, what an experience, thanks John

Jen count us in (ill pm you as well)


----------



## Kingii (Aug 28, 2006)

Won't be missing this one!


----------



## Jen (Aug 28, 2006)

Quick update, about 20 people so far (yay), anyone else interested please pm me with your full name.


> ill were a tag saying MrSpike aswell


Maybe we should all wear name tags, or is that too touristy?


----------



## MDPython (Aug 28, 2006)

20 people :shock: Be great to finally meet some people on here :lol: 

I cant wait!.... :wink: Should be an awsome day!!!!

8) Cheers.


----------



## Matty.B (Aug 28, 2006)

I will come with the missz only if its not on a sunday
Matt


----------



## triptych_angel (Aug 28, 2006)

Lets hope the weather is good


----------



## Jen (Aug 28, 2006)

don't jinx it. unfortunately i have never organised a party where it hasn't rained. we'll just have to spend our time in the venom rooms.


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 28, 2006)

jen, if i can have a 100% fixed date and time i will be able to say if i can go or not. The rest of you can were name tags but aslong as none of you use MrSpike on your tags 8)


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 28, 2006)

I think the 24th would be a great time to go and there seem's to be alot of people keen on the 24th


----------



## MDPython (Aug 28, 2006)

Yep 24th! Looks to be the offical date, 
Sounds good to me..... :mrgreen:


----------



## MDPython (Aug 28, 2006)

Yep 24th! Looks to be the offical date, 
Sounds good to me..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Aug 28, 2006)

This will probably sound like a dumb question :? , but is it OK to bring the missus and daughter along, and will they be included in the free entry or is that just for the actual forum member.


----------



## hugsta (Aug 28, 2006)

Will check if I am busy or not, but sounds like a plan....LOL ;-)  Hope to be there. 

As Greg and Codered have already said, it is awesome to see behind the scenes up at the reptile park, they have one of the biggest inland taipans I have seen and also king brown for that matter...not to mention the big death adders, those tigers are pretty good as well, almost as good as the albino cobra.....although I think some of the tigers have left the building ;-) . A few of us have been on several occasions and look forward to going to the next one as soon as you leave. John is great to listen and so is Tim Nias for that matter. Shouldn't be missed by any reptile lover.


----------



## MDPython (Aug 28, 2006)

oops  sorry can a mod fix that please.  

basin_snake you have to be a member of the Sociaty of Frogs and Reptiles SOFAR to get free entry......... not this site :wink: 
Go to the third page link i think bye john and theres prices on the site..... :lol: 
And its sweet for you ya missus and little one to come mate?! ill be with myn as will many others!!!  see ya there...... 
Sounds Great hugsta!!!!
Cheers 8)


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 28, 2006)

Any member of a herp society gets in for free too


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks MDPython for that, I misunderstood what you needed to be a member of. We were thinking of going there sometime soon anyway and the forum group would be a great time to go. We just need to check some dates and will be able to confirm attendance soon.


----------



## nightowl (Aug 29, 2006)

snakelover said:


> email me a list of APS members who will attend. No entry fee if they are on your list, same as if they hold a membership card for any off-line herp group. I don't have to see the list if an APS organiser wants to tick 'em off as they arrive.
> 
> ARP site: www.reptilepark.com.au
> 
> John Weigel



Doesn't this mean off-line herp group members AND APS members???


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 29, 2006)

Well you can count me in for a trip there if something is organized.


----------



## hugsta (Aug 29, 2006)

What John is saying is that any member of an 'off-line' herp society can get into the reptile for free at anytime. So, if you are a memeber of the South Coast Herp Society, Australian Herp Society, Hawkesbury Herp Society, Macarthur Herp Society etc etc, you can go to the park anytime for free. John is offering a special, once a year opportunity for an 'on-line' herp society ,APS, to go to the park free of charge and he will also give us a behind the scenes tour, which should not be missed. 

I hope that clears things up a little bit.


----------



## pinkjess (Aug 29, 2006)

hey guys, i went for the day a coupla weeks ago, its $20 to get in. its not a bad day out


----------



## Kiwicam (Aug 29, 2006)

IIRC $13 to get in if you are a struggling student like me...well, part time post-grad student :lol:


----------



## Jen (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll email John to clear this issue up. the 24th is a definite, i guess we meet outside the park at opening time, will check that and post details. don't want to sound like a list nazi, but can weveryone who is going, and hasn't already pm'd me, please do so with thier full names, just so i can email the list/numbers to John. Cheers, Jen


----------



## Rennie (Aug 29, 2006)

I've been away a few days but thats great, the 24th works for me, count me in for sure!


----------



## hugsta (Aug 29, 2006)

Count me in, I'll be there. Wife and son in tow......LOL


----------



## spongebob (Aug 29, 2006)

Bugger it's my sons 10th birthday so no treats for daddy :cry: No chance of putting off for a couple of weeks and then it wil be my birthday :wink:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe you should swap birthdays Bob.....;-)


----------



## Hickson (Aug 30, 2006)

hugsta said:


> Count me in, I'll be there. Wife and son in tow......LOL



I guess that means you won't be out West with the AHS then......



Hix


----------



## wokka (Aug 30, 2006)

Australian Reptile park just had what is believed to be a world first in a captive mating of their cobras. Eggs should be due about the end of september? Perhaps john can post some pictures.


----------



## expansa1 (Aug 30, 2006)

MrSpike said:


> yes, well for one of the society's it is, either SCHS or AHS but not sure which one




Members of AFTCRA Inc. (Australian Freshwater Turtle Conservation &amp; Research Association) also get in for FREE!

Expansa1


----------



## Jen (Aug 30, 2006)

bump


----------



## Shamus (Aug 30, 2006)

Bugger....... am down that way the following weekend. Never mind. Somebody better take some snaps


----------



## Jen (Aug 30, 2006)

just reading some old posts on snake play equipment. if anyone coming to the arp wants some bamboo to experiment with, just let me know, yellow or black, thin or thick.


----------



## spongebob (Aug 30, 2006)

> Maybe you should swap birthdays Bob.....


But that would mean I couldn't currently have a reptile licence as I'd be too young.....


----------



## Jen (Aug 31, 2006)

bump


----------



## olivehydra (Aug 31, 2006)

spongebob said:


> Bugger it's my sons 10th birthday so no treats for daddy :cry: No chance of putting off for a couple of weeks and then it wil be my birthday :wink:



My b'day too......and like my parents, it seems you had a "nice" Christmas Eve some years ago :wink:


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Jen,

I have pm'd you with our names, let me know if it doesn't work.

Looking forward to a great day out and meeting everybody.  

David.


----------



## spongebob (Aug 31, 2006)

> My b'day too......and like my parents, it seems you had a "nice" Christmas Eve some years ago


Yep and my parents must have a great new years eve in 1957!


----------



## hugsta (Aug 31, 2006)

spongebob said:


> > Maybe you should swap birthdays Bob.....
> 
> 
> But that would mean I couldn't currently have a reptile licence as I'd be too young.....



That's what parents are for...... :wink: :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 31, 2006)

wokka said:


> Australian Reptile park just had what is believed to be a world first in a captive mating of their cobras. Eggs should be due about the end of september? Perhaps john can post some pictures.



LOL, well, it would be a "world" first captive meting of "their" cobras if it is the first time they have mated "their" cobras. No one else would have mated them for them...... :wink:  :lol: 

Tim Nias has bred cobras before but that was at CSL from memory, so he is obviously breeding them for John at ARP I would imagine.


----------



## Jen (Sep 1, 2006)

got about 40 people coming, great response, hope i don't let you guys down


----------



## Jen (Sep 1, 2006)

ARP opens at 9am. do we want to meet a little early to get organised, meet each other etc? also does everyone know how to get there? if not, here is the ARP page http://www.reptilepark.com.au. sorry don't know how to make it a hyperlink.


----------



## Kiwicam (Sep 1, 2006)

Awesome, is there anything else you can do but you don't actually know how? Lol
I guess a little earlier wouldn't hurt, as mentioned before to those comming up from SYD, the Pacific Hway is a nice drive with bugger all traffic, and the park is just off the hwy.


----------



## Jen (Sep 1, 2006)

lol, it made it a link al by itself, yay!


----------



## Jen (Sep 1, 2006)

i'm happy to get there earlier, say 8am or so


----------



## spongebob (Sep 1, 2006)

Yep a hyperlink. Only problem is they haven't constructed it yet so there is bugger all info!


----------



## Kiwicam (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.reptilepark.com.au./park_location.asp


----------



## Jen (Sep 1, 2006)

whoops, sorry guys, thanks kiwicam


----------



## nightowl (Sep 1, 2006)

hmmmm.....i have a 4 1/2 hour drive and a gig the night before. I may have to go without sleep on the Saturday night....Oh well, I'm keen!!!!!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 2, 2006)

Does anyone else want some bamboo lengths? i am bringing some for DrOsteo anyway. i have both black and yellow/green, thick and thin. let me know. oh, i thought they may be good for play equipment for snakes, but don't bake them to clean them, they will explode.


----------



## Jen (Sep 2, 2006)

Meeting times and place. I am planning on being at the park at around 8ish, the park opens at 9 but thought it would be a good opportunity to meet people. Still waiting on a reply from John on the entrance fee? for non-members, will let you all know. please feel free to put in your 2 cents on any plans.


----------



## Jen (Sep 3, 2006)

Anyone on my list will get in for free, so i really need names, this means you hugsta! John suggested leaving the list at the front desk so that people can get there when you want. as it is a large group, i may try and see if we can see the venom centre in small groups so that people who get there later in the day don't miss out.


----------



## Jen (Sep 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## pugsly (Sep 3, 2006)

Cool count me in too Jen!


----------



## macksreptiles (Sep 4, 2006)

*reptile park outing*

Count us in too Jen, have pm'd you.


----------



## Jen (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: reptile park outing*

sure pugsley, but only if you go shirtless lol. please pm me your full name do i can put it on the list. cheers. anyone else interested? got over 40 people coming so far.


----------



## gaz (Sep 4, 2006)

I went 2 or 3 years ago, several aussie snakes, maybe not heaps,but most commons were there, plus dragons &amp; lizards. not that expensive to get in,they do have website,not sure of adress off hand. would be a good day out. I'm keen


----------



## Jen (Sep 5, 2006)

pm me gaz, with details. Can anyone in newcastle area give RevDaniel, his girlfriend and their 9 month old son a lift? they have a baby seat. either that or someone with a baby seat maybe pick them up from Gosford station. pm RevDaniel and let me know too. Cheers, Jen


----------



## gaz (Sep 5, 2006)

I was there a couple of years ago, they do have some aussie snakes, can't remember exactly what, but there was a few. It was quite a good day, not that dear. I'd be keen on going any weekend,(with notice) They have bbq's etc, maybe as a group they could reserve an area? Sounds like a great idea to me. They have live shows as well.
Maybe after yesterdays tragedy, we could do some sort of tribute to Steve Irwin through them?


----------



## Rennie (Sep 5, 2006)

Does anyone coming from Sydney's inner west have a couple of free seats in their car by any chance? PM me if you do.


----------



## gaz (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry, I should have read all the pages before I put my last post in.
Put my name down too,with 11yr old son and missus, if possible. I cant believe how quick this filled up.!!!


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 6, 2006)

i would be happy to trow in petrol money for anybody that was to pick my girlfriend and son up.


----------



## Jen (Sep 6, 2006)

Almost 50 people now, i'm getting really excited. Please make sure i have your full names for the list, so you can get in free. A tribute sounds great, maybe a bbq?


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 6, 2006)

Well Maybe a sermon from me being a reverend?


----------



## bimbo (Sep 6, 2006)

damb it i think i have a wedding on that day.
hope you all have fun


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 6, 2006)

Will check with the Gosford reptile park staff but i think i may be able to perform some baptisms in the croc pool.


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 6, 2006)

hi jen i just want to sure that you have our names down??????? and is there a confirmed time and price? 

cheers
hobbo....................
p.s we're really looking forward to it


----------



## Jen (Sep 6, 2006)

Yep time: when you turn up. price: if i have your name on the list, free. the list will be left at the desk, so arrive when you can. i'll be there early


----------



## Jen (Sep 7, 2006)

60 and counting!


----------



## pugsly (Sep 7, 2006)

Man.. are we going to need name tags!!!??


----------



## Jen (Sep 7, 2006)

yup. big ones with smiley faces that say "HI I'm .... Ask me what type of Herp I have!!" printing them as we speak lol


----------



## nightowl (Sep 7, 2006)

lol....just make sure you don't add an 'e' to the end of herp or we may be mistaken for a group of hospital patients on a tour! :lol:


----------



## Jen (Sep 7, 2006)

i thought about it, everyones except mine hahaha


----------



## Rennie (Sep 7, 2006)

bimbo said:


> damb it i think i have a wedding on that day.
> hope you all have fun



Are you sure, its on the Sunday and most weddings are on Saturdays. I have one to go to the day before it.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 7, 2006)

hahaha i like ur humor hahaha


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 7, 2006)

Ill come. im only a newbie but yea. lol


----------



## Jen (Sep 8, 2006)

People have suggested a bbq. let me know what you think


----------



## Rennie (Sep 8, 2006)

BBQ sounds good to me!


----------



## pugsly (Sep 8, 2006)

No, Hugstas coming so there won't be any food left for the rest of us if he beats us there...


----------



## nightowl (Sep 8, 2006)

who's cookin' it? I don't mind putting away a few snags myself


----------



## Jen (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok, 3rd time lucky... i need names from Karen Brien - kids, Hairyman, Hugsta, Matty B +dad and partner, Cam, Rennie - partner. would pm but my computer is really slow at the moment and stuffing up repeatedly. looking into bbq, can't seem to find it on the ARP site, if anyone can please post it. Cheers, Jen


----------



## Scotth (Sep 9, 2006)

Count me in too. I have pm'ed you Jen.

I have a couple of spare seats if anyone from the Hills area needs a lift . PM me for details.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Slateman (Sep 9, 2006)

I hope that you all will have great time.
Reptile park was our first ground for APS meeting. Look to galories.
I am much older man now and this site is about 8 times bigger now. 
It is nice to put faces behind the names.

By the way name tags are great idea, avoids confusion.


----------



## Jen (Sep 9, 2006)

not coming slateman? maybe i should make up nametags? anyone object?


----------



## _popp_ (Sep 9, 2006)

*Australian Reptile Park*

Jen here is the addy for The Australian Reptile Park.
http://www.reptilepark.com.au/


Cheers
Sydney Reptile Supplies


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 9, 2006)

*RE: Australian Reptile Park*

This is getting exciting. I met many Aps members at Pete's get together but was a little intoxicated and cannot remember most people i met.


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 9, 2006)

Im thinking about getting a baseball hat made up with scotchbo on it as there only like $10 from my local market's


----------



## Jen (Sep 9, 2006)

> Im thinking about getting a baseball hat made up with scotchbo on it as there only like $10 from my local market's


A place at Tuggerah supercentre does embroidery on caps and shirts etc.
I'm actually getting a bit scared. many of you seem to think i have gotten off my big butt and actually done something, when all i've done is post a question and write down a few names, oh and email the park. not much effort. maybe you should form a lynch mob just in case


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 9, 2006)

i think there is a lil chinese run sewing shop around every corner lol there not hard to come by lol


----------



## Jen (Sep 9, 2006)

anybody with business cards please bring a supply (this is my way of bumping without typing bump, oh darn)


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 9, 2006)

My Aunty in Cairns owns a t-shirt factory. I am sure if enough people wanted i could ask her to have APS shirts made out, maybe even some with names written too.


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 9, 2006)

do you need the name of my 4 month old daughter? i'll help cook the bbq if someone want to give me a hand


----------



## Slateman (Sep 10, 2006)

Jen said:


> not coming slateman? maybe i should make up nametags? anyone object?



Not possible for me Jen. Christmas decoration season started an I am in my decorated balls business.


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 10, 2006)

I would help with a bbq.


----------



## Jen (Sep 10, 2006)

Here is the list as it stands - if you are not on it please pm me, its only because i don't have your name. please forgive the format, i put it in a table in windows and am hopeless at computers. Sorry. Also, carpooling would be great, if anyone can offer lifts, esp in the newcastle area that would be great. i can't as i don't drive, and our car is already full. bamboo still available, let me know.
David Ayling Oliver Griffith	Sophie Read (5)	Emma Cook
Susana Ayling	Robert Griffith	Beck Myers Adam Luscombe
Alysa Ayling Anne Cheal Rhys Davies	Rye Harper
Mckenzie Willis	David Cheal Jen Wagstaff	Melanie Norris
Christopher Gordon	Ron Patterson	Blake Wagstaff (12)	Grant Kemlo
Mick Gill Chris Patterson	Rin Hookham	Melissa Greenwood
Christine Gill	Nathan Moses	Lorraine Garland	Brian Hinton
Stephen Bullock	Gary Lamble	Dave Nattrass	Rennie John Ramsey
Renae Kozicki	Vicki Lamble	Luke Jackson	Damien Hyde
Ben Duncan	Ryan Lamble (11)	Hollee Maskey	Trish Hyde
Leah Bishop	Craig Read Scott Hobbin	Madalyn Hyde
Jason Patterson	Karen Read Amanda Hobbin	Matt Bownas
Daniel Phelps	Caitlin Read (10)	Cam Fuge Monique Fullgar
Christine McPherson	Jaslin Read (8)	Shane Kerr Scott Hopkins
Mitchell McPherson (9 months) Cameron Read (6)	Natasha Stone Kurt Livesley
Dane Pickering	Timothy Johnson 
Karen Brien Thomas Johnson 
John Gill


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 10, 2006)

I look forward to this very much. Will be great to meet many of you.


----------



## Jen (Sep 10, 2006)

bumpy


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 10, 2006)

we need to bring meet or drinks?


----------



## Jen (Sep 10, 2006)

not sure yet, emailed the park about catering for a group of 70 - yes, we are nearly there! - just waiting for a reply. hopefully it won't be too expensive per head, and as we are getting in free, might be easier than carting eskys around. will let you all know as soon as possible


> My Aunty in Cairns owns a t-shirt factory. I am sure if enough people wanted i could ask her to have APS shirts made out, maybe even some with names written too.


that would be awesome, who's up for it? copyright on the aps design? mods?


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 10, 2006)

im up for it ill take 2 shirts on for me one for trytich_angel


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 10, 2006)

Jen would you mind getting that organized? I am sorry to put you on the spot but i would am not so good with organization as you seem to be


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 10, 2006)

Okay guys. I called my aunty. She gave me the wesite address so that each member can visit the site and decide what style of shirt they want and what size. What will be written other than APD asnd the user names on the shirts? I think Jen should take charge of this if she is willing. As i will see this through but am not in charge of what will be on the shirts.
www.shirtsnorth.com.au is the site to look at then send me a pm with what style of shirt you would like and what will be written on it other tyhen the APS logo. 
This is the best i can do. I can bump this thread but i need some help guys so lets all make this happen. lets all pitch in and helps.


----------



## Little_Fox (Sep 10, 2006)

*ARP trip + APS shirts*

I am looking forward to going on not only a FAMILY outing with the kids and my new partner RevDaniel, but also meeting some really great sounding (reading) people



RevDaniel said:


> I think Jen should take charge of this if she is willing. As i will see this through but am not in charge of what will be on the shirts.
> ... then send me a pm with what style of shirt you would like and what will be written on it other tyhen the APS logo.
> This is the best i can do. I can bump this thread but i need some help guys so lets all make this happen. lets all pitch in and helps.



I will do what I can to help in this, (however hectic with moving and children) let me know where and when to start.


----------



## Davo66 (Sep 10, 2006)

I was there about 4 months ago and remember seeing a tiger snake, RBB, in the outdoor enclosures, The head of the education dept gave a humourous presentation in the open air area which included a black head python, a croc and a goanna, but i have to admit that is about all I recall regarding Aussie reptiles. I remember thinking at the time that there should be more reptiles on display.
Cheers,
Davo


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 10, 2006)

Little fox and I will do what we can to organize getting these shirts ordered but guys please try be as heklpul as you possibly can be.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 11, 2006)

How much will the shirts cost Dan? I reckon just the APS logo and our name would be fine. 

PM sent 

Shane


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 11, 2006)

will get back to everybody with a price once enough orders have been made for shirts. I have to have a minimum of at least 30 shirts i think before they will print.


----------



## danep (Sep 11, 2006)

RevDaniel, 
Its a little hard to place an order if we dont know how much we will be spending. Maybe we could also have the shirts as a special tribute to the late Steve Irwin.. Just an idea....


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 11, 2006)

i am sure than can be done. When there is 30 shirts minimum odered i will send the orders to my aunty and she will get back to me with a price. Then i will post the thread with the exact price.


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 11, 2006)

I allready have a good number of pm's fromn people wanting shirts. Maybe we can can a shirt made up for Peter Brock. What do other members think of that idea? Anybody that would really like to get a shirt made up and simply cannot afford one please send me a pm. You will not be humiliated and this will remain private. Nobody will know that you are getting your shirt free if you cannot afford one. In saying that i may ask that as a gesture of good faith other members that can afford to donate a few extra dollards do so.


----------



## kel (Sep 11, 2006)

count me in too plus hubby and 2 kids, i'll buy a shirt too


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 11, 2006)

Kel send me a pm if you wish to order some shrts and visit the website to let me knoe the style and sizes of the shirts.


----------



## gaz (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm going from campbelltown, have 2 spare seats if anyone needs a lift. I'm also available to help with bbq if needed!


----------



## Jen (Sep 11, 2006)

Gee thanks daniel. i don't know what you guys think i am actually doing, all i do is type bump occasionally. Anyway... can someone with a fast computer, and a good eye, make up a template for the shirt and post it? i was thinking the APS logo on the front, maybe with something to do with Steve underneath or on the back? was also thinking of seeing if the shops/websites that advertise on the site might want to advertise on us? maybe able to get them to subsidise? Daniel, do you want to post a thread to see if people other than those going on the ARP trip would like t-shirts? or should we keep it our exclusive little group? using the word little sarcastically, as there are about 80 people going so far.


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 11, 2006)

will do


----------



## nightowl (Sep 12, 2006)

ok i did a quick shirt pic this morning. What do you think?

Edit: fixed!


----------



## MDPython (Sep 12, 2006)

Awsome Design Nightowl!! 

Im keen


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 12, 2006)

good job nightowl


----------



## Linus (Sep 12, 2006)

Are there really 80 people going now? Won't that make the "behind the scenes" thing a bit difficult then. 

Even going through in groups it will take all day.

Nice shirt design too nightowl.


----------



## pugsly (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks awesome Shane!

Yeah he would have to do it in groups of 20 or so you would imagine, so just take it in turns, Im sure Ill be there all day anyway so doesnt bother me!


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 12, 2006)

ill prolly end up being there from dawn to dusk lol so it dosnt bother me


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 12, 2006)

come on guys keep odering the shirts


----------



## freddy (Sep 12, 2006)

i will hopefully get up there just have to shotgun a lift with someone....or may even have my learners by then......... :!:


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 12, 2006)

Well freddy will be nice meeting face to face finally


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 12, 2006)

Great drawing nightowl, you might want to look into the legalities of using Steves likeness and words like "crikey" on t-shirts that will be sold, 
actually i think that liability goes to the printer.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 12, 2006)

da_donkey said:


> Great drawing nightowl, you might want to look into the legalities of using Steves likeness and words like "crikey" on t-shirts that will be sold,
> actually i think that liability goes to the printer.


Thanks da_donkey....I didn't think there would be an issue with copyright because the shirts were not being made commercially available, only for the members on this trip to the Reptile Park.

Anyone know much about copyright and the like?

Shane


----------



## pugsly (Sep 12, 2006)

There shouldn't be any issues there Shane, 'Crikey' isn't copyrighted anyway.

As long as there only to APS members its ok I'd say.


----------



## Jen (Sep 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## Jason (Sep 14, 2006)

Jen how is it all going, eg number of people, time to get there, ect.....


----------



## Jen (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Jen (Sep 14, 2006)

whoops. this is what i meant to post:
bit frazzled at the moment, about 75 people so far. 
get to the park when you can, with the number going, 
we will have to go through the venom tour in groups.
talking about shirts for those going, see the site in one of revdaniels posts, also pm him 
if you want one. hope to see you there, cheers, Jen


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 14, 2006)

you are doing a good job there jen 
THANKS


----------



## gaz (Sep 14, 2006)

doing well Jen, bet you didn,t expect this response! well done to everyone involved.
If anyone PM me in the last couple of days, could you please resend.I had 4 but Ilost them, I think I deleted the email saying I had some and didn't use the link? Iknow had sent about shirts, lift from C/town, etc.


----------



## Jen (Sep 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## Jen (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey all. news on the BBQ - we will have one, but byo meat, bread etc. there is a cold room for us to store it while we roam the park, so label it well. i will bring several dozen eggs, but let me know if you actually want them. there are kiosks where food can be bought if you don;t want to bring any. Activities have been organised, i suggest you bring cameras  . please feel free to bring photo albums of your babies, hopefully we will have time for show and tell. will finalise numbers very soon, so if you are not on the list, and haven't pm'd me in the last day or so, get in now!! Cheers, Jen


----------



## hugsta (Sep 17, 2006)

pugsly said:


> No, Hugstas coming so there won't be any food left for the rest of us if he beats us there...



:lol: :lol: :lol: mmmmm, foooood. Hope there is lots of chocolate as well.


----------



## DrOsteo (Sep 17, 2006)

you coming daz? will be a good day

Jen what time is it all starting? what are the activities?


----------



## Jen (Sep 17, 2006)

The park opens at 9am, i will hopefully be there outside a little early. the activities will be awesome, and thats all i'm saying . hugsta, you bring the chocolate, and i'll bring the eggs, and together we will have easter.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 17, 2006)

LOL, sounds great Jen.......as long as I get to eat all the chocolate........ I just realised it is this comeing Sunday, kiddy up.


----------



## Jen (Sep 17, 2006)

I hope everyone else realises it is this sunday, don't want to be the only one to turn up.


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 17, 2006)

we cant wait till sunday its going to be a great day and we look forward to meeting new ppl


----------



## Jen (Sep 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 19, 2006)

so jen do you have a comfirmed number of people as yet?


----------



## Jen (Sep 19, 2006)

not quite - have about 90 and will close the list to newcomers wednesday, so i can let the park know numbers.


----------



## Jen (Sep 19, 2006)

bump, ok, bump no longer works! must be 10 characters or more


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 20, 2006)

Who's looking forward to sunday? i am 

and if anyone get's to lippy eric will have a great day to lol


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 20, 2006)

Another thing these shirt's wont be ready in time will they ?


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 20, 2006)

Im stoked!! Charging my dads camera already and clearing room on the CF card for the pics, so i can get pics like these


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 20, 2006)

Man i wish i had a decent camera but all i have is a crappy one that take's rubbish photo's so ill just rely on other people takin the photo's...


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 20, 2006)

Thats a mad pic mrbredli


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 20, 2006)

scotchbo said:


> Thats a mad pic mrbredli



You mean MrSpike?


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 20, 2006)

ooops lol i new it was mr something lol my bad


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2006)

This is the list as it stands. if you are not on it and want to come, please let me know very soon - preferably before tomorrow. don't bother to count - there are 99 names on the list, come on people, lets make it 100.
David Ayling	Oliver Griffith	Sophie Read (5)	Emma Cook
Susana Ayling	Robert Griffith	Beck Myers	Adam Luscombe
Alysa Ayling	Anne Cheal	Rhys Davies	Rye Harper
Mckenzie Willis	David Cheal	Jen Wagstaff	Melanie Norris
Christopher Gordon	Ron Patterson	Blake Wagstaff (12)	Grant Kemlo
Mick Gill	Chris Patterson	Rin Hookham	Melissa Greenwood
Christine Gill	Nathan Moses	Lorraine Garland	Brian Hinton
Stephen Bullock	Gary Lamble	Dave Nattrass	Rennie Ramsey
Renae Kozicki	Vicki Lamble	Luke Jackson	Damien Hyde
Ben Duncan	Ryan Lamble (11)	Hollee Maskey	Trish Hyde
Leah Bishop	Craig Read	Scott Hobbin	Madalyn Hyde
Jason Patterson	Karen Read	Amanda Hobbin	Matt Bownas
Daniel Phelps	Caitlin Read (10)	Cam Fuge	Monique Fullgar
Christine McPherson	Jaslin Read (8)	Shane Kerr	Scott Hopkins
Mitchell McPherson (9 months)	Cameron Read (6)	Natasha Stone	Kurt Livesley
Dane Pickering	Timothy Johnson	Amber McIlwrath	Danica Johnston
Karen Brien	Thomas Johnson	Kelli Johnston	Corban Johnston
John Gill	Jessica McPherson	Gerard Johnston	Freddy
Simone Reeves	Alex Robison	Terry Hong	Freedy2
Lorena Walsh	Nichole Robison	Bianca Hong	
Matt Walsh	Jake Robison	Hong	Hugsta
3yr Walsh	Zac Robison	Hong	Cam
1yr Walsh	Sophie Kraetzig	Hong	Matty B
Patrick King	Logan Harrison	Kane Leclere	Matty B Dad
Tara Butler	Ed Lowe	George Leclere	Matty B Partner


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------



## Jason (Sep 20, 2006)

sorry its probably already been said, but is there a time that we should get there? ordoesnt it make a difference?


----------



## nightowl (Sep 20, 2006)

I think between 8 and 9 am will be good. I'm probably gonna be there around 9ish. Got a gig the night before and leaving after a shower when I get home from the gig (around 4am) to get to Gosford by 9.

See you all there! 

Shane


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2006)

park opens at 9. get there when you can. the list will be at the front desk.


----------



## gaz (Sep 20, 2006)

should be a great day, can't wait to meet some of the group!!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 20, 2006)

i hope noone will be dissapointed. don't expect too much of my organising


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 20, 2006)

I am looking forward to going but also looking forward to showing my gf {little_fox} more of the reptile world as she is rather new to it. Mind you i chose wisely this time round, she is a smart one.lol


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 20, 2006)

Jen said:


> i hope noone will be dissapointed. don't expect too much of my organising


 well jen i think you have done a great job 
THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 20, 2006)

Yea thanks Jen i dont think its easy to get nearly 100ppl to all meet at one place at the same time,


----------



## blair (Sep 20, 2006)

i would come if it was on saturday


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 20, 2006)

Jen you have done a brilliant job I bow down in awe of yur organise-ate-ing-ness
Will be fantastic to meet everyone and learn heaps. 
KENZ


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 21, 2006)

Both tritych_angel and myself will be there around 8:30am is there a specific meeting point for all of us to wait ?
In the car park outside the giant frilly neck lizard (if it is still there)??? just so im not roaming around all morning looking for the meeting point


----------



## Jen (Sep 21, 2006)

If the lizard is still there yup, we should meet in front of it. i actually have name tags organised, just have to write them up, which i will do on the day as i meet you all. ok, how many wanted bamboo, black, green or yellow, from me? i think so far only 2, but i can bring more. also, if anyone wanted dermestid beetles, i can bring some if someone wanted to start their own colony. let me know, cheers.


----------



## Kiwicam (Sep 21, 2006)

I would love to get some green bamboo of you if you have some!


----------



## Jen (Sep 21, 2006)

sure, anyone else?


----------



## pugsly (Sep 21, 2006)

Coooool, well I will be the one taking 47,000 photos of every animal there, you wont miss me!


----------



## triptych_angel (Sep 21, 2006)

i sent u a PM regarding the bamboo Jen


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 21, 2006)

Lol i should have none your camera would be there pugsley lol


----------



## Jen (Sep 21, 2006)

i am thinking i'll take my laptop so i can download photos from people, if they don't mind? i have a project in mind for them. no takers on the dermestids? wusses


----------



## congo_python (Sep 21, 2006)

What is this bamboo about?

Congo


----------



## Jen (Sep 21, 2006)

i have bamboo growing on our property, and wondered if anyone wanted some cut lengths to use as furniture/climbing toys for their herps.


----------



## freddy (Sep 21, 2006)

Jen said:


> no takers on the dermestids? wusses


what are they??:?


----------



## Jen (Sep 21, 2006)

dermestids are flesh eating beetles that i use to clean the skulls i collect. thay are fascinating to watch, and cleaner than maggots


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 21, 2006)

Is there anybody that could possibly give my girlfriend, two kids{4 years and 8 months} and i a lift? Otherwise how could we make our way to the park from the station?


----------



## Jen (Sep 22, 2006)

the list is now closed (said the list nazi). we have over 100 people on it now. i'll post it tonight.


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 22, 2006)

is there a bus that goes there from gosford to the park? surly there is someone who knows and can let dan know as i have know idea? sorry i cant help ya mate


----------



## Jen (Sep 22, 2006)

no, there isn't a bus, the park suggests taxis.


----------



## triptych_angel (Sep 22, 2006)

We dont have room in our car, its full, and even with just myself and adam couldnt fit 4 people in. Sorry.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 22, 2006)

I should have the room Dan but I probably won't be there till atleast 9am. Let me know if that is ok and I'll try and find the station! lol (I'm a country boy! :lol: )

Shane

Edit: My girlfriend is currently sick and probably will not go, so there will be 4 empty seats. If however, she recovers before Sunday, there will only be 3 spare seats.


----------



## Little_Fox (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks nightowl. That would be great!
I hope your girlfriend gets well in time. But I hope she doesn't for the seating spaces! (Sorry) ... LOL


----------



## nightowl (Sep 22, 2006)

no probs Little_fox  I'll keep you guys posted.

Shane


----------



## kel (Sep 22, 2006)

well i'll be offline from now till sunday night so i'll see you all there


----------



## Jen (Sep 22, 2006)

nothing really to say, just wanted to keep the thread in sight. does anyone have any questions or problems that haven't already been posted? or that have and i haven't answered well enough?


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 22, 2006)

so when we get there do we just look for you or tell the ppl at the desk that we are with APS?


----------



## Jen (Sep 22, 2006)

I guess i should stay outside for the last group, hopefully it won't be too late, but even after i go in the desk will have The List


----------



## Jen (Sep 22, 2006)

The List has been finalised, large bribes will be required for me to add to it, unless your surname starts with a z, yep, i alphabetised it. (pick the liberal arts graduate), the eggs have been collected, the bamboo cut down and the sausages bought. the camera's are charging and i'm down to looking frantically for my sunnies. anything i have forgotten?


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 22, 2006)

how about the beer ?????????? LOL


----------



## gaz (Sep 22, 2006)

I assume BYO, who's helping on the bbq?maybe "cooks" should have beer donated!
Should be a great day, lots to learn for me,can't wait. Again, well done JEN!!


----------



## Kiwicam (Sep 22, 2006)

I would be happy to unleash my culinary skills on some unsuspecting sausages should the need present itself......also did I see beer mentioned


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 23, 2006)

tommorrow is the big day. getting very exited now.


----------



## Jen (Sep 23, 2006)

aww crud. could everyone please post or pm me their names and user names again, as well as the names of partners/friendes etc. sorry, Jen


----------



## nightowl (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey Dan, Bad news mate...well, not bad news for me!  my partner is on the mend and looks like she'll be coming so I only have 3 seats available. I can still help out with picking up 3 if you like. If possible please let me know details (times, where to meet) before 5.30pm today as I won't have access to a PC between then and when we leave (3am). 

Maybe someone else could help out aswell????

Shane


----------



## Jen (Sep 23, 2006)

bump bump bump, darn the 10 character minimum!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 23, 2006)

bump bump bump, darn the 10 character minimum!!


----------



## gaz (Sep 23, 2006)

Jen, whats happened?? gary lamble, vickii lamble, ryan lamble!


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 23, 2006)

pm send jen


----------



## blair (Sep 23, 2006)

there is going to be a special thing tomrrow for steve irwin at the reptile park where they will be renameing part of the aligator pond thing after him 

i went today and was quite pleased it was a great day but never got to see the green tree python


----------



## Jen (Sep 23, 2006)

no everyone, don't panic. i just lost all my info on who was a member and who was a guest, which the park wanted for name tags. don't freak, it's all good. yep thanks blair for ruining the surprise, ah well, not to worry, still have some things up my sleeve


----------



## hugsta (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, it certainly looks like it will be a great day. Looking forward to another APS get together. Can't wait to meet to whole heap of newer members. See you all in the morning at 9am.


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 23, 2006)

ill see you all there guys we are really looking forward to it


----------



## Jen (Sep 23, 2006)

so nervous!!


----------



## Kyro (Sep 23, 2006)

Be fair i'm sure blair had no idea that was going to be your suprise for the day, anyways we can't make it so have fun everyone


----------



## Jen (Sep 23, 2006)

oh, i know, i just kept it under wraps all week, anyway... sorry you can't make it.


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 23, 2006)

where nearly there folk's one sleep to go lol


----------



## nightowl (Sep 23, 2006)

Dan,

_I tried sending you a pm but got this...RevDaniel has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space._

If you still need a lift I can fit 3 in the car as my girlfriend is coming. Let me know via sms on 0437 038 362. I will be out of service area for all of tonight so I can't receive calls but I'll get the sms when I get back home at 2am. If I don't hear from you I'll go straight to the park and hope to see you there.

Cheers
Shane


----------



## blair (Sep 23, 2006)

ow ***** sorry about that i didnt know 
but i can asure you , you will have a great day


----------



## Jen (Sep 23, 2006)

not to worry blair, there are other surprises in store


----------



## Jen (Sep 23, 2006)

12 hours to go!!!


----------



## Little_Fox (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, the time is getting much closer, however we are still short a couple of seats to the park. There are now 5 of us travelling in a group - 8 month old baby, 4 year old and 3 adults (freddy, RevDaniel and myself Little_Fox) .. We will all be arriving at Gosford station on one of 3 trains, depending on who is available to pick us up and at what time. (We can be seperated) .. the THREE TRAINS ARE .. 7:49, 8:48 or 9:48 am. PLEASE CALL US.. We will be up til very late (after 2am) ... 0413558374 (RevDaniel) or 0408860411 (Little_Fox)


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 24, 2006)

Well guys i will be going to the station and hoping that i can somehow get a lift to the park. I hope that it will not be a waste of a trip. My number is 0413558374, call me in the morning if you could pick my 8 month old son and i up. Thanks


----------



## becsta (Sep 24, 2006)

jen bec and rhys are still coming


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 24, 2006)

Well it's all over and all in all i recon it was a great day out the behind the scene
s look into the venom lab was quite a good way to see some native fauna and some exotic fauna so id like to give Jen a big thankyou for doing what she has done (and for showing up lol) it was definately worth the trip up there...


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 24, 2006)

Now ill just wait for all the cool picture's from the day to start flowing in as my camera is broken


----------



## snakeeyes (Sep 24, 2006)

how many people turned up ?


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah thanks so much Jen for organising it.

It would be great if people could post up some of their pics from the day.


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 24, 2006)

i think it worked out to be 50-60ish im not sure jen might have a better idea


----------



## hugsta (Sep 24, 2006)

Was a great day, I enjoyed it immensely. Was great to catch up with some old faces and meet some new ones as well. Thanks for organising the day Jen, you did well. Although, I did miss your karioke special........LOL

I am sure there will be plenty of pics posted up soon, I know there were lots taken.


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 24, 2006)

Good point hugsta i too missed jen's karaoke special bugger i was looking forward to it to


----------



## hugsta (Sep 24, 2006)

LOL, I think she forgot to use the microphone and hid around the back somewhere.


----------



## cam (Sep 24, 2006)

sounds like you had fun was it windy? it is here


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 24, 2006)

it was ok for most of the day around 230 it was pretty bad thats bout it really


----------



## pugsly (Sep 24, 2006)

Sure was, Huggy I want to see YOUR photos! They looked like they were coming out incredible!

Spike14 a bit of a camera wiz too!


----------



## cam (Sep 24, 2006)

i believe its mr spike now lol


----------



## blair (Sep 24, 2006)

*Arp*

i didnt get to go to go today but did go yesterday and it was a great day sounds like yous got to see more but any way,
here is some pics hopefuly they work


----------



## blair (Sep 24, 2006)

*Arp*

some more pics


----------



## blair (Sep 24, 2006)

ANYONE want to go back in the holidays


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 24, 2006)

Im thinkin bout goin back soon when its not so busy


----------



## freddy (Sep 24, 2006)

im thinking of going back minus the hangover


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 24, 2006)

To many imported tourist's for my liking


----------



## cam (Sep 24, 2006)

lol


----------



## freddy (Sep 24, 2006)

LOL...was it you that said they brought the whole ******* country???LOL i think someone told me there was like 1700 in the park today so prob a good thousand of those lovely people


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 24, 2006)

i made many comments today it might off been i cant keep track of all of them lol


----------



## alexr (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Jen,

Wife, kids and I had a great time - can't wait to see some more of the photos.

Anyone get a photo of the Goat feedings  wish I had have been able to see that one... but wifes still recovering from surgery... wonder how long she is going to keep going on about that....  (was joking of couse)


----------



## hugsta (Sep 24, 2006)

A few pics from today. Some from behind the scenes.

More to follow.

Cheers
Daz:lol:


----------



## hugsta (Sep 24, 2006)

This should keep most of you happy.......:lol: :lol:


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 24, 2006)

Great pics hugsta


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 24, 2006)

I was wondering wether anyone new what kind/locality the BHP was which was in the early reptile demonstration?


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Jen for organising a great day. We had a beaut time and were very impressed with the park. We will definately go back again, hopefully when a little less crowded. The venom section was very interesting.


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Sep 24, 2006)

Some more pics.


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 24, 2006)

one of the inported tourist's came over and started playing with my daughters feet grrrrrr i wanted to tell her where to go but she wouldnt have understood LOL


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 24, 2006)

there more pics here http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=40125


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 24, 2006)

hey basin_snake where was that yellow beardie i didnt see that one????????
great pic


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Sep 24, 2006)

hobbo1972 said:


> hey basin_snake where was that yellow beardie i didnt see that one????????
> great pic




Hi Hobbo,

It was in the end pen nearest Eric the croc. I got the pic after Erics show. There were a few beardies out then and they all looked great.


----------



## Linus (Sep 25, 2006)

Unfortunately my girlfriend had late-notice work committments. She is keen to see it so decided to wait til she is able to go. 

Sounds like it was a good day though well done Jen.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 25, 2006)

Great day and worth the drive! Nice to meet some of the members and put faces to names aswell. I thought there would have been more of a 'group' happening, instead of small clusters of members all over the park. Not even a chance for a group photo?! 

Great 'behind the scene' look through the venom labs!  the feeding retic wasn't easy to see....lots of people hogging the front for most of the time.

A big thank you to John at ARP for allowing us this experience!  Also thanks to Jen for the organising, even if she claims to have done nothing! 

Shane

P.S. Pics coming soon
P.S.S. I hope my comments weren't 'off topic' or I might get another warning! I'm no longer an APS virgin! :lol:


----------



## Kiwicam (Sep 25, 2006)

Big thanks for Jen for getting a great day off the ground, was definitely warm enuf for a kiwi that's for sure 

Should have hung around for the feeding retic Nightowl! , there were only 5 of us left watching it before the head was even gone...was funny as there were heaps of ppl tryign to see it 'strike', but didn't wait to see it actually eat it. 

I posted up a few pics I took with the little point 'n' shoot in the ARP thread, enjoy.


----------



## Little_Fox (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you to all who helped out with myself, RevDaniel and our 2 kids today.
Unfortunately, I missed most of the day. But after a few hours of rest and hospital care we are all back at home.

I really am not sure whom I most need to thank, Jen for organising the day, nightowl and Scott (?) for the lifts from the train station. And all the people who looked after the kids, and myself while I wasn't feeling the best.

Despite having to leave early and being unwell I enjoyed meeting those of you whom I did manage to get to meet.
(And finding out I actually knew Jen from primary and high school)

Hope the next get together I will actually be well for!

Christina


----------



## triptych_angel (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope you are feeling better. I was sick too (ahh the side effects of not having a galbladder) So didnt enjoy myself as much as i would have liked to either.


----------



## Rennie (Sep 26, 2006)

So, Little_Fox, were you the one lying down in the foyer with the Ambulance officers when I got there?
It was a great day, even if I was only there for half of it and didn't meet many members.
We slept in till 10 because we went to a wedding the day before and didn't get to bed till about 3 am.


----------



## pugsly (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats nothing Rennie, no excuse! lol

I worked 530am to 230, then played cricket 230-6pm then had a 21st in the city, walked back to Darling Harbour from Kings Cross at 330am and fell asleep at 430am! Still beat you there! hehe


----------



## nightowl (Sep 26, 2006)

Well.....mine's better!!! :lol:

I had work 9-12 saturday followed by a gig saturday night. Got home at 1:30am, had a shower and packed the car to leave at 3am to drive to Gosford. Got to the train station at 8am to pick up Little_Fox and passangers then went to the park. Stopped at Steve's on the way home at about 5:30pm and then drove home, arriving at 11pm :lol: Was a loooong day!!!!!

Shane


----------



## Kiwicam (Sep 26, 2006)

Holy smoke, nightowl, where did you come to the ARP from?

Well I rolled out of bed at 0630, stuffed around, had some brekkie, trundled up, stopped for more brekkie, continued trundling and pulled in around 0820ish.. and you got there the same time as me!...then I spent half the day sleeping in the sun on the grass anyway


----------



## nightowl (Sep 26, 2006)

Kiwicam said:


> Holy smoke, nightowl, where did you come to the ARP from?
> 
> Well I rolled out of bed at 0630, stuffed around, had some brekkie, trundled up, stopped for more brekkie, continued trundling and pulled in around 0820ish.. and you got there the same time as me!...then I spent half the day sleeping in the sun on the grass anyway



We came down from Cowra, about 115km west of Bathurst. I played a gig at a town about an hour south of home on Saturday night. 

Works out about 4.5 - 5 hours drive to Gosford from Cowra and worth the trip to!  Was great to meet people like yourself! 

Shane


----------



## Kiwicam (Sep 26, 2006)

nightowl said:


> Works out about 4.5 - 5 hours drive to Gosford from Cowra and worth the trip to!  Was great to meet people like yourself!
> 
> Shane


 
Likewise  . I still have to get up to Bathurst sometime, really want to cruise the holdy round Mt Panorama, but I have only been as far west as Katoomba to date.:| Have to take a weekend and go for a drive!


----------



## Little_Fox (Sep 26, 2006)

Rennie said:


> So, Little_Fox, were you the one lying down in the foyer with the Ambulance officers when I got there?
> It was a great day, even if I was only there for half of it and didn't meet many members.
> We slept in till 10 because we went to a wedding the day before and didn't get to bed till about 3 am.



Yes, that would have been me.
Way too "jet lagged" (minus the jet) .. had been up since early saturday morning (bloody early rising children), went for a nice long walk shopping on saturday afternoon. Then another lovely walk at 12:30am to pick up freddy from the train to come back here to stay the night to head to ARP together, was well after 2:30am that RevDaniel and myself finally crawled into bed. And just before 5am to rise and be ready. Last minute rat catching for swapping at the park with another APS member for rabbits (which when I fell (more) ill) we forgot to collect before me being shuttled off in an ambulance. (However the Rats made the way to their new home, the rabbits did get home to us also. -- And the female popped out 6 adorable little babies over night last night (25th/26th))

Next time I will aim for a bedtime well before midnight for at least ONE night before a trip!

Thanks again to everyone for a lot of help, and a great day.

(Jessica (4) came home absolutely exhausted and happy to have had some little kids to play with)


----------



## Jen (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks all for coming. I missed the retic feeding, too many people to squeeze past with little Jess in tow. Little_Fox, you are lucky you got the kids back, they were both awesome all day and i really wanted to keep them!! Sorry about the crossed wires though!! Bit of 'sad' news, my camera was actually stolen on the day, which was a bit upsetting, esp. as it had a 256 card in it! if anyone thinks they saw anything it happened before lunch either during the reptile show or just after, with all the confusion of Little_Fox being carted off to hospital. Hope you are feeling better hon. I thought everyone would stick together more as well, but it just didn't seem to happen. Thanks to John and esp to Tim, who helped calm me down several times - cheeky bugger! THERE WAS NEVER ANY KARAOKE!! Bloody John, embassed the hell out of me. Wow, sorry for the long post.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey Kiwicam, you're more than welcome to come over when you're up this way, just let me know 

Sorry to hear about your camera Jen  Hopefully somebody has some info for you.

Shane


----------



## snakehunter (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow little fox I thought the rabbit would be having babies soon but not that soon! She had six last time too.


----------

